# Over $400K stolen from Greenwood MFRC



## dapaterson (21 Apr 2015)

Apparently the Greenwood MFRC lost over $400,000 to fraud by their former business manager over a thirteen year period.  Karen Byers was sentenced to over three years in jail earlier this month.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/karen-lorraine-byers-sentenced-for-400k-military-resource-centre-fraud-1.3025138

http://www.kingscountynews.ca/News/Local/2015-04-08/article-4104424/BREAKING%3A-Federal-time-for-Harbourville-woman-who-defrauded-Greenwood-Military-Family-Resource-Centre/1

- mod edit to clarify thread title -


----------



## Tibbson (21 Apr 2015)

According to other reports she had not only stolen money but she also diverted donations from the public and from corporations who intended the money to go towards the MFRC programs.


----------



## DAA (21 Apr 2015)

About time they started to hand out the passes for the Crowbar Hotel in cases such as this.

3+ years for $400K and the last one who got caught was handed a "conditional sentence".

http://www.saultstar.com/2012/08/17/woman-sentenced-for-bilking-military-out-of-190000


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2015)

Oopsie, continued ....


> A former business manager who defrauded the Greenwood Military Family Resource Centre of more than $400,000 is under fresh investigation as the Canada Revenue Agency probes allegations she also forged charity tax receipts.
> 
> Karen Lorraine Byers was sentenced in April to three-and-a-half years in prison for fraud. Her husband, Gary Wayne Byers, was handed a suspended sentence and two years of probation for possession of property obtained by crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Oopsie, continued ....



Wow....they had their hands in _several_ cookie jars, didn't they....


----------



## Tibbson (11 Aug 2015)

- a civil judgement for $250,000+ they agreed to pay when sued by the MFRC;
- jail time plus $409,000 in restitution from a criminal court;
- Revenue Canada on them for the alleged tax receipt issues noted in the article and for their personal taxes; and
- the police Proceeds of Crime unit with seizure orders for things obtained by crime.

Yep, I'd say they got slammed hard.  Good!


----------

